# 17.6.01 CTF / RTF in Griesheim



## comand (7. Juni 2001)

RTF / CTF Griesheim bei Darmstadt

Wie schon den letzten Jahre findet auch in diesem Jahr die RTF / CTF in Griesheim
statt. Ausgangspunkt ist die Hegelsberghalle, die sich in der Sterngasse befindet 
(ist von der Hauptstrasse aus gut ausgeschildert).

Alle Strecken sind Landschaftlich sehr reizvoll.
Ein gewisser Trainingszustand ist natürlich Vorraussetzung. 
Start ist Sonntag der 17.Juni  von 7-10Uhr. Die 151er Strecke von 7-9Uhr
Unterwegs gibts Obst und Getränke umsonst. An Start und Ziel werden Würstchen 
Steaks  Kaffee u. Kuchen, und natürlich Getränke verkauft.
Startgeld: BDR Mitglieder DM 5  Nichtmitglieder DM 8


Die CTF ist 65km; 1200Hm  (55km; 800Hm)
Der Streckenverlauf der CTF ist wie folgt:
Start: Hegelsberghalle
- von Griesheim aus Richtung Pfungstädter Wald
- an Pfungstads Gewerbegebiet vorbei 
- an Eberstadt vorbei Richtung Malchen 
- Richtung Seeheim-Jugenheim über den Tannenberg
- über Steigerts Richtung Allertshofen (bei Steigerts Streckenteilung möglich -> 44Km)
- über den Johannesberg Richtung Ernsthofen
- Richtung Frankenhausen über Glasberg
- über Marienhöhe und Ludwigshöhe 
- von Darmstadt aus Richtung Griesheim an der Heimstättensiedlung vorbei



Bei der RTF gibt es auch mehrere Streckenvariationen: 

Tour 1 151Km  2100 Hm Steigungen bis 15%  "schwer"
Tour 2 111Km  1350 Hm   "            "       " 
Tour 3  72km   670 Hm   "            12%  "mittel"

Tour 3:

- Griesheim
- Pfungstadt
- Bickenbach
- Hähnlein
- Rodau
- Fehlheim
- Schwanheim
- Bensheim
- Zell
- Gronau Kontrollstelle 1
- Wilmshausen 
- Schönberg
- Auerbach
- Hochstädten
- Balkhausen 
- Kuralpe
- Steigerts K 2 / K 5 
- Ober-Beerbach
- Nieder-Beerbach    
Streckenteilung
- Da.-Eberstadt
- Pfungstadt
- Griesheim


Tour 2 (wie Tour 3 bis Streckenteilung):

- Frankenhausen
- Ndr.-Modau
- Rohrbach
- Klein-Bieberau
- Webern
Streckenteilung
- Hoxhohl
- Ernsthofen K 3
- Neutsch 
- Schmal-Beerbach
- Steigerts K 2 / 5
- Ober-Beerbach
- Nd.-Beerbach
- Da.-Eberstadt
- Pfungstadt 
- Griesheim 

Tour 1 (wie Tour 2 bis Streckenteilung):

- Brandau
- Gadernheim
- Raidelbach
- Knoden
- Seidenbach
- Glattbach
- Winkel K4
- Winterkasten
- Neunkirchen
- Lützelbach
- Billings
- Niedernhausen
- Rodau
- Asbach
- Ernsthofen K 3 
- Neutsch 
- Schmal-Beerbach
- Steigerts K 2 / 5
- Ober-Beerbach
- Nd.-Beerbach
- Da.-Eberstadt
- Pfungstadt 
- Griesheim 

Falls ihr noch fragen haben solltet schreibt mir einfach eine mail. Ihr könnt auch 
noch ein Fotos von den vergangenen RTF/CTF auf meiner homepage ansehen. 

Ich werde die 151er mitfahren, allerdings nur bei gutem wetter!!!
wer intresse hat in einer grupper zu fahren kann sich ja einfach bei mir melden


----------



## Gerald (7. Juni 2001)

Hätte ich ja sehr gerne mal gemacht, aber LEIDER  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 muß ich am 12. in Urlaub fahren, mit Family und MTB.


Gerald         .......Trainingszustand wie Jan U (zu dick, erkältet, motivationslos, ..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerald (7. Juni 2001)

wenn du die 151 fährst und durch Seidenbach kommst kenne ich dort eine gute Verpflegungsstation "Seidenbacher Eck", die gute und billige isotonische Mineralgetränke mit Apfelgeschmack (Apfelw???`?) bereitstellen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gerald


----------



## comand (7. Juni 2001)

schade das du nicht kannst...
werde mir aber deinen tip zu herzen nehmen... und wehe es ist nicht gut.... 
werde wahrscheinlich auch wieder ein bericht darüber machen und hier reinsetzen. natürlich auch auf meiner hp mit fotos!

halt die ohren steif und die beine still....
bis bald
cu comand


----------

